# Run list for copper?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You should try all of them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

5' is not medium. That is small/beginner. Yes they have them. If you are asking for beginner runs then it probably won't matter, just ride. Scenery doesn't change from run to run to much there.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

ok thanks!

How big are medium jumps? I just figured out on the map that there are several different jump areas labelled with their size.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Probably more intimidating looking than you'd like. They are in the 15 to 20' range but the way they build them makes them look bigger. They usually build medium and large jumps as step up style.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

Dang I guess the bigger jumps at my local place would be considered medium!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a shot of my son on the larger medium jump at bachelor. The copper ones are made similar.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, jk. That is a larger jump but not the biggest. They are about half that size for the medium jumps. Definitely bigger than 5' though....


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay cool that doesn't look too bad!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He is almost 6'. The lip to knuckle is around 20, to the landing sweet spo is probably 30'.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow much larger than it looks lol.

What about moving my bindings back farther on my board?


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Sierra is a good all around lift for trees and steeps. There's some moguls at the top but nothing too bad. You can lap that on a powder day and have a good time.

For bowls, hit Rendezvous then traverse to the back bowls. Mountain Chief is a nice lift and you can access all sorts of terrain by picking your own line through the trees.

If you just want to cruise, there's some easy going greens off American Flyer. Have fun!


----------

